# Underground radio fence...does it work?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone uses this and if it works to keep your dogs home. Had one given to me and want to try it as hubby doesn't want the cost of fencing the "yard" or the hassle of a gate. I don't like to see my pup tied and she isn't happy either. :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you talking abotu invisible fenceing?

Yes I know people who have used it very effectively for even large breed dogs and my aunt uses it with her small dog. People down the street from us use it for a very large dog (only saw the dog once)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, this would be the "invisible" fence...run a "radio" wire 2-3 inches underground and have a transmitter collar on the dog. I've seen them in various yards...the flags to mark the boundary...Just wanted some opinions on it...Katie is young enough at 6 months old to learn as she would need "trained" because no matter the amount of correction she gets when she leaves the yard, she still does...but hasn't since she was "lost" before Easter...so I figured I'd give this a try.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

also if you have a petsmart near you they have pet training for like 200.00 I think and we know friends who have their dog boundry trained as a puppy. They have her in the petsmart class and are very happy with the results. My mom is considering it with our dogs actually.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It DOES work you just HAVE to train them fully before alowing them to be out without supervision because if the learn that the shock stops once they get past the boundry they will keep leaving.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> It DOES work you just HAVE to train them fully before alowing them to be out without supervision because if the learn that the shock stops once they get past the boundry they will keep leaving.


This is very true my friends dogs learned if they run over the wire it only shocked for a second or two. Shelly


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree that if a dog really wants what's on the other side .. they may learn to just run through the shock and get to the other side. I've known a couple of people that had that issue with country dogs.

I've never used it so I have no personal experience. However, my puppy has learned to just ignore the shock from our electric fence and go under it!!! Little twit!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never tried it because when I asked my vet about using it, he said they work well with some dogs and in some places but if a dogs did get excited and goes through the shock boundary, they couldn't come back in because the shock would keep them out.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I have used the Pet Safe containment system for 3 years and it works great!!!! I have 3 big dogs, a boxer, a chow and a lab and they all respect the boundries. It took people walking down our road a while to figure out the huge running, barking dogs would stop before the road. It is great, because not only are the dogs allowed more freedom in a safe way, but no one is going to come up to my house without having to go through the dogs. The system explains how to train them in the beginning. Set up the system and put the collar on your dog with his regular collar and put a leash on his regular collar and walk the perimeter. When your dog goes over the line he will hear a beep from the collar. Pull him back towards you and praise him. After several times, you may let him go far enough (on the leash) to get shocked, then pull him back to safe zone and pet him. I only had to do this a few times and they all got it. Then just be sure you have extra collar batteries on hand so when it starts blinking you can change it right away. E-mail me if you have other questions. Good luck, Denise


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys! I had heard of dogs "being smart" about crossing it and the xtra battery thing is a great idea...I'll be installing it once it quits raining!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say it works on MOST dogs. Mine it did not work on at all. He would just yelp as he got shocked and ran away. He was trained but he was just determined to leave. 

I would say that it works on about 98% of the dogs. Also if you have a dog that has a lot of hair on their neck, just shave it so they get a good contact. My other dog stayed away as soon as she heard the beeps that it gives as a warning.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

We had this system when it first came out...... nice idea but it didn't work very well. I'd say if you have a young dog that hasn't yet learned "what's on the other side," it might work better. Our dog would run right over it in pursuit of a rabbit, cat, or something, then not be able to get back in the yard after the thrill of the chase was over. We got to the point that we couldn't leave her out comfortably unless we were home to watch. I certainly wouldn't use this system for an agressive breed of dog. 

Just my 2 cents.

mmm


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

MissMM said:


> We had this system when it first came out...... nice idea but it didn't work very well. I'd say if you have a young dog that hasn't yet learned "what's on the other side," it might work better. Our dog would run right over it in pursuit of a rabbit, cat, or something, then not be able to get back in the yard after the thrill of the chase was over. We got to the point that we couldn't leave her out comfortably unless we were home to watch. I certainly wouldn't use this system for an agressive breed of dog.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> mmm


 Ok, I am glad to hear that my dog was not the only one that ever did that. He would go over but could not come home. :scratch: Made me so mad. After he was hit we took it out.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh....... and I forgot about the cruel kids (and an adult or two) in the neighborhood that would purposefully try to lure the dog too close to the perimeter just to see her yelp when she hit the boundary. Some people outta be shocked.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Katie is a chicken pup...she's scared of anything bigger than she is :ROFL: The only problem I would have is training my bunny chasing beagle to stay in the yard so she doesn't follow him! Hmmm. .... I wonder if it would work on goats?? :ROFL: ....about as good as any single strand of VISIBLE fence would... :ROFL:


----------

